# Deluge 1.1.9 - python / boost error



## janmarek (May 26, 2010)

Hello,
I've problem with deluge 1.1.9 whe I try to add/remove torrent I get following error:


```
terminate called after throwing an instance of
'boost::python::error_already_set'
Abort trap
```

port versions:
deluge-1.1.9_4,1
boost-python-libs-1.41.0
python26-2.6.5

I tried to use libtorrent-rasterbar-15 - then I can run at least the console UI

GTK+ UI throws this error mentioned above.

gdb output of deluged:

```
0x281f9aef in thr_kill () from /lib/libc.so.7
(gdb) bt full
#0  0x281f9aef in thr_kill () from /lib/libc.so.7
No symbol table info available.
#1  0x281ab011 in pthread_kill () from /lib/libthr.so.3
No symbol table info available.
#2  0x281a8e1b in raise () from /lib/libthr.so.3
No symbol table info available.
#3  0x28297514 in abort () from /lib/libc.so.7
No symbol table info available.
#4  0x2919e9a1 in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
No symbol table info available.
#5  0x291a2f92 in std::set_unexpected () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
No symbol table info available.
#6  0x291a2fd6 in std::terminate () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
No symbol table info available.
#7  0x291a2e70 in __cxa_rethrow () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
No symbol table info available.
#8  0x2919e950 in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
No symbol table info available.
#9  0x291a2f92 in std::set_unexpected () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
No symbol table info available.
#10 0x291a2fd6 in std::terminate () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
No symbol table info available.
#11 0x291a2ee2 in __cxa_throw () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
No symbol table info available.
#12 0x291012cb in boost::python::throw_error_already_set () at libs/python/src/errors.cpp:61
No locals.
#13 0x29106c69 in boost::python::objects::stop_iteration_error () at libs/python/src/object/iterator.cpp:36
```

Thanks for answer any help appreciated

Regards

Jan Marek


----------

